# effect of upgrading lights/ upgrade advice



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

i have a 20 H with very standard lighting, the light is the same one that came with the hood and has been in there for nearly a year now.

I wanted to get a new bulb(there is only space for 1) and I'm not sure pf what to get.

The tank is low tech, no extra ferts or CO2, fairly well stocked and becoming heavily planted as the plants grow in.

Also is it likely that I would have an algae explosion if i get better light in there? 

I do have some algae on the glass and some plants but don't mind as I have snails and Amano's.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

First we need to know what kind of light fixture you have, fluorescent or incandescent? If it is fluorescent, any new bulb you can put in will be the same wattage. But a new bulb will be brighter than an old bulb, and depending on what kind of bulb you buy it may give more light that is useful to plants.

Look for a full spectrum bulb with a color temperature of 6,000 to 8,000 K. A big algae outbreak is not likely, but you can help prevent it by decreasing your photoperiod. If you are running your lights for 10 hours a day, decrease to 7 or 8, then slowly increase it by adding 1 hour of "on" time a week until you are back to where you started. Stop increasing if you have algae problems.


----------



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have an fluorescent tube that runs the length of the tank hood. It says F15T8/8. Natural daylight by Marineland. So does that mean i have a 15 watt bulb? I am thinking that I would like at least a 20watt bulb.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe so.

Fluorescent tubes do not work the same way as incandescent bulbs. With incandescents, if you want more light you buy a bulb with higher wattage. Fluorescents have a fixed wattage that depends on the type of tube (T8 in your case) and its length. You cannot increase the wattage, and will not be able to even buy a tube that fits with a different wattage than the one you have.

The only exception to this is the spiral compact fluorescent bulbs with screw-type bases. These are available in different wattages and levels of brightness.


----------



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

Ouch, so there's no way of adding more light to my tank without changing my hood?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok no worries, would adding a new bulb would be good though as the current one has been in there for a year now?

Thanks for the advice Michael.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

backflipfrontflip said:


> Ok no worries, would adding a new bulb would be good though as the current one has been in there for a year now?
> 
> Thanks for the advice Michael.


yes, bulbs need to be replaced every 8-12 months,... as they get old the loose there brightness..


----------



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

I just bought a new Coralife bulb for my tank. It is a 10,000K bulb, is this a good light range or should I get something around 6-8000 as mentioed earlier by Michael?


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

sometimes people do mix in 10K bulbs in a multi-bulb fixture but with a single bulb fixture I would stick with the 6-8K range


----------



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, What will be the effect of a 10k bulb on the plants in the tank? Is there insufficient light in the right areas of the spectrum?


----------

